# diy cage help?



## tinkerbell (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi, I wasn`t sure where to post this, so please feel free to move it if it is in the wrong place.

I unexpectedly gained a teil afew weeks ago and i had a cage which i later found out was advertised as suitable for teils. But i would like a bigger cage, but finding a cage that fits my requirements is proving hard, so i was thinking about building my own one, I just woundered if anyone had anyideas on this? Do i need special wood? Is it areally bad idea????


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

how were you thinking of making it? are you thinking of making the cage out of wood I don't know much about building bird cages but I do know you have to make sure the wood and wire are safe for birds, I personally wouldn't use wood for a cage I would think it would be very hard to clean.


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

I dont know how to build a DIY cage but I think all you will need is some bird safe cage materiels and some wooden post that are all bird safe I found this link with some DIY cages on too.
http://www.starlingtalk.com/cages.htm


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Here is a link I found. I would not feel comfortable building my own, but then again Iam not very handy http://www.avianweb.com/buildingacage.html


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Make sure whatever materials you're using are 100% birdie safe and that it has good air circulation. I highly dislike the ones that cover most sizes with wood where they can't climb on it or the ones made out of glass/plastic..


----------



## tinkerbell (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the info. Iwas thinking that if i built one it would fit the space i had well and give teock as much space as possible, but i am worried that he may eat the wood! I know some people have budgies and teils in aviaries outside, but i am just not sure what to do.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

If the cage he has now is a decent size and he's out everyday then don't worry so much about the space.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I think she has another tiel now and needs another cage


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh I see..keep looking around. You can find some for a pretty good cost-might end up being the same as building one.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Wood is likely to be chewed, you can put the word out that you're looking for a used cage, you can often find some very good quality cages for cheap, simply because people no longer need them.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I agree with Bea wood would easily be chewed and in my opinion very hard to keep clean


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

what i have been planning to do is...
get a few frames(front, sides, back, top with doors etc) welded up at a local welding place (auto repairs etc)...
attach the wire of choice to the outside of the frames with a soldering iron...
and attach clips on all edges so i can build and rebuild the cage any time i want to move it...
it will probly cost a bit to make, but then i have a custom cage that breaks down for transport/storage etc...
i will just have to paint the cage with fish or vegetable oil to keep the rust at bay.... 
i could also make a roof to put over it, to protect from the weather....
just an idea...


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Here is a cage I came across with perches and ropes it would make a good cage I think.. Also its made for under 50 dollers these days.. http://www.geocities.com/jmorneweck/camelot.html
this cage is great because you can attach it all with zip ties and then if need be take it apart and move or clean it what not setting it on just a peice of ply board covered with shelving paper would make it so you can lift it and clean under it when ever you need to.. There is so many possibilities. 

edited about the Shelac!! Sorry!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I would worry with that that the coating and wire is not parrot safe.  You've got to be really really careful with what materials you use when making things for birds.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

kyliesmom07 said:


> About wood frames for cages.. you can shelac them to prevent chewing shelac is safe for animals and humans... and it makes them wipeable... just some ideas...


I would not use Shellac it is not safe for birds , it is Toxic to birds....


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

really I was told it was thank goodness you told me! I havent used it but that saves me from finding out the hard way... I will edit it right now!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Here is a link to some cages http://www.martinscages.com/products/cages/bird/ I read at the end of the whole made cage website, that the guy decided to buy a cage that would be easier to keep clean. Also about welding a cage. Some welding material is toxic to birds.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

It is a good idea to make your own cage, just make sure any materials that you use, cannot be destroyed by your bird(s) and are 100% safe for birds!


----------



## tinkerbell (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the info, I only have one teil, but i did have a budgie, He had to be re-homed as he kept trying to attack teock even when they were in different cages! :wacko: So he went to live with my brother. I was given teock unexpectedly and he had a really big cage in his old home. I had a cage which is ment to be suitable for a teil, but i wanted to give him the biggest i could. He is out most of the evenings. But i noticed he was loosing alot of feathers and i am not sure if it is stress from everything or if its molting or mites or what? So i have treated him for mites and today i brought a bigger cage. So hopfully he will be happy now?


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Glad he is happier now, you will have to post some pics!


----------



## tinkerbell (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi, If you explan to me how to post photos i will. Also would like a photo signiture thing too and to know what people think as to boy or girl.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

If you think he might have mites I would take him to an avain vet. The stuff in the pet store for mites is not very good for your tiel.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php/resizing-and-posting-images-66.html

Here's some instructions on how to resize and post your photos.


----------



## tinkerbell (Jan 13, 2008)

Cool thanks for the link.
How do i tell if he has mites and needs to go to the vets? 
He doesn`t seem to be loosing many feathers now, might have just been a moult? 
He doesn`t have any bold patches.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

It's probably just a moult, it seems unlikely for an indoor bird to get mites.


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

Bea,s write Unless you take him out on a bird harness he probably wouldn't get mites.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

The only way he could have got mites is by going outdoors, or catching it off another bird who has got them , but it is unlikely!


----------

